# Librax vs. Lomotil and Tylenol



## macfoo (Mar 7, 2012)

Still "officially" undiagnosed but after having all of the symptoms of IBS-D since Nov and all of the tests for far (CT-Scan, Blood, stool study) coming back being normal, my GI put me on Librax. I stopped taking it after a very short because i wasn't a fan of the constipation and gas that came along with it. Tried lomotil, which worked well for controlling the D symptoms but didn't do anything for the gut pain to the point I was waking up in the middle of the night needing to down Tylenol to get any relief (and sometimes even WITH Tylenol I was waking up). So back to Librax. To me it is the lesser of two evils, but I am still not a fan of the constipation and gas. Does anyone have any tips on dealing with that?-Donna


----------



## FormativeYears (Jan 3, 2010)

I thought Librax was no longer available, has that changed?


----------



## AmericanPatriot (Dec 6, 2009)

FormativeYears said:


> I thought Librax was no longer available, has that changed?


It's still available in the US.


----------

